# Looking for some answers on recovery after ectopic pregnancy laparoscopy



## peanutbear

I recently just had surgery for a pregnancy that was in my right tube. They were able to save my fallopian tube because my pregnancy implanted on the edge of my uterus/fallopian tube. I didn't have bleeding when I went into the ER- but I was bleeding alot internally. 

I haven't had bleeding until this morning-two and half days after my surgery. Is this my uterus cleaning out after having the pregnancy loss? None of my discharge papers say anything about having bleeding- but I suppose alot of ectopics start with bleeding. 

Can anyone tell me if this is normal? 
How long did it take to get back to work?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Hey, I had my left tube and ectopic removed 11 days ago :( For over a week before I had the op I was bleeding this horrible watery brown stuff, 2 days before the op it started like a period (so I assumed it was the actual mc because at this stage I had been told it WAS a mc not an ectopic), the day I was rushed in for surgery the vaginal bleeding was quite heavy, but I was bleeding more internally than externally. Even though the bleeding was heavy my cervix was closed. 

Following the operation, I bled for maybe 3 days, very lightly. A scan the day of the op had revealed a very thick lining, so I guess I am in for a heavy period next time.

We are all different hun... I am very sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Maz1510

Hi.
I had ectopic and left tube removed by lap just over 2wks ago now i was 7-8wks
I had some spotting around wk 6 after having some left sided pain week before which the docs said was consitpation( the pain did settle) The bleeding was in retrospect very minimal and tbh never turned what i would cal fresh red. i spotted old blood for abour 2day from them.
I had uss at 7+wks and live ectopic seen in left tube - 3hrs later it was gone via lap.

Like crazylilthing i didnt have too much bleeding after. it started 4days post op. Was bright red and heavy (for me) which some odd clotty things in it. it came and went over about 3days and have had nothing since. I too am expecting a horrible AF as the sonographer was going on about stuff being in my uterus n the lining. Hopefully by some miracle that would have come away post op.either way even with a ectopic your body still produces a lining as if your baby was in the womb.

Im sorry you too had to experience such a loss. i hope you are recovering well. 

As for work.. i work in maternity i will have had 4wks post op off work. everyone is different. i do feel that if i had a diff job i wouldnt have been off so long. 
x


----------



## peanutbear

I do feel like I'm healing- at least physically. It is hard to heal emotionally. With my first miscarriage it took months for me to actually heal emotionally- and I was frustrated because I wanted to get pregnant right away. But I think with this tubal pregnancy I'm in no hurry to get pregnant again. I want to focus on myself and my husband.

I hope you two ladies are feeling better also and are starting to heal. My surgery was a week and a day ago. I went back to work today and did okay- way better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## C&J

Hi there,

I had surgery for ruptured ectopic a week ago today up until the ectopic i just had brown discharge. I was expecting a really heavy bleed after the surgery as I was also told I had a thick lining in my womb, but ive had around 3-4 days of bleeding with a few largeish clots but to be honest I have suffered worse with my normal periods this was light compared to that! 1 week on and i have light brownish/pink discharge like the end of a period so i guess im another one in line to suffer when next period shows :nope::nope: Not looking forward to that one!! I bled a hell of a lot worse with my 2 early micarriages this has been a lot different.

Other than that the site of my wounds is a little red and sore , no sign of the stitches dissolving either :wacko: oh and my belly button is a little weepy and sore.

Do you reckon there is any chance the lining has been absorbed some how ?? Or is that a completely crazy thought lol


----------



## LeeC

Hi Peanutbear.
So sorry for your loss.
I had operation for ectopic 4 weeks ago and unfortunately my right tube had ruptured and had to be removed.
It was an awful experience, I'm sure everyone on this thread will agree, both physically and mentally.
I bleed very heavily around 3/4 days after my op, it was bright red and really freaked my out, I called the on call gyno at the hospital, who told me this can happen and not to worry unless it continued for more than a couple of days.
It tapered off after about 1.5 days, and was then more like a brown discharge for a couple of days (sorry if tmi).

My incisions still haven't fully healed yet and the stitches in my left incision haven't fully dissolved either, but my gp said not to worry but I'll see what it's like in next 2 weeks.
The incision in belly button was def the worst for me and is still fairly sore every now and then and a bit red.

So, I just finished my first AF after which came alot quicker than I thought, I planned to try straight away as my gyno said this is fine, but am still struggling emotionally so may wait one more cycle, as after 5 previous m/c's it gets harder each time and I need to get my specialist to prescribe more meds for my next attempt.

I really feel for us all, ectopics are just horrific, I wouldn't wish it on anybody, I'm just really hoping we can all get our forever babies soon.

xxx


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Hi all... Well I am now 18 days post op. All but one of the incisions are healed (externally anyway, have no idea about inside)... The remaining wound is just a small scab really so it is pretty much done with now. Just waiting for AF, which if the cycle runs "normally", should be in about 12 days. I really hope it just slots back to normal (but with my luck who knows)... it is nice to see how you are all doing.


----------



## Maz1510

Hi All. 

Hope you are all well... as can be! 
I am now 20days Post Op. (it has gone sooo quickly!) My scars are healing well. Belly button was the quickest but B< Buttons make me squirmy :wacko: anyways so im glad its ok. The smaller incision has a small scab which i hope will heal a little neater than it looks and the other side looks like someone has drawn on me hardly anything at all. THis is good. 

As for inside.... well i have no idea! Has anyone else been having weird stabbing pains?? :huh:
I cant really describe them they are only occ and go by the time i noticed it there, sometimes can last a couple of minutes. I thought maybe i have 'sporadically' ovulated but that was last week if so and i am still getting them. i also thought may be muscle healing etc but i get them down below too. ODD! I also feel them jst above pubic bone (which i sppose could be healing inside) but also feel like its in my hip in pelvis/kidney area... i just cant pinpoint them but notice them!??? :shrug:

Anyways im really hoping AF comes "as normal" so that i can just get one and start again, i still feel sad and have good n bad days but i just long to be pregnant again already. IS that bad? :blush:
I have decided not to wait now and will give it one cycle before recommencing the clomid. Either way i am not waiting 6mths!!!

wow that was a bit long.. take care! x :hugs:


----------



## kimini26

I still get that stabbing pain and it's been well over a year. I've been told it's scar tissue, which makes sense being as it's really bad on the side the tube was removed. And as far as post op bleeding, well I'm pretty sure I gushed for several days but can't really remember much as I was on a strong pain killer.


----------



## C&J

Morning ladies, 

Well Im now 9 days post op, can now sleep on my sides again yay :happydance: as it was a bit to sore before so i had to resort to laying on my back which really uncomfortable. Internally I feel absolutely fine wounds are healing ok I guess, the incision on my good side is fine but the one on the side where tube was removed is a little sore, the skin is red around the cut and a little sore to touch, belly button has been a bit sore too. Had a bit of stitch come out yesterday (looked like thin plastic wire, not sure whether that is what is meant to be dissolvable certainly doesnt look it) still have other bits of stitches all poking out on both sides not sure how long they should be there :wacko:

Emotionally I am raring to get back to ttc to be honest, although I will wait for a normal af first. Just worried that if i speak to the doctor about it they will insist i wait 3 months as i think my o/h will be inclined to go with what doctor says. I dont feel i need to wait 3 months, and i dont see much difference from this op and the op I had last year to repair my blocked tubes, even had the same incisions and we were told we could try straight away.

Also bit of a personal q but has anyone :sex: yet?? We havent yet , last time we did was day before af was due so its been almost 5 weeks now !! Really want to but unsure whether its ok this soon.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I BD 11 days post op and we were fine. No pain, no discomfort... just good old sex :)

We are NOT waiting at all to try again, just BDing and seeing what happens. We have decided to not chart for a while and just "go at it" in the hope of conceiving. Still, I know myself and will sneakily chart after the first AF, no point now as who knows WHERE I am cycle wise?????

I am 19 days post op now... wounds healed except one TINY scab and all set to try again :)


----------



## peanutbear

The BDing question is good- I was wondering the same thing. I have a post-op appointment for next week and haven't had many questions answered up to now. All I have is my post-op discharge papers to go by as far as if I can do things like BD, take a bath, or when I can try to conceive again. I really want to take a bath but my discharge papers say not to do it for a couple weeks- although I don't know if it's related to my ectopic or the large cyst they drained on my other ovary. 

Anyway, it's nice to hear how others are doing that have gone through the same thing. I feel like some people just don't understand what I'm going through- some of my family have not even said a single word about it even though I know that they know about the situation. I can't just pretend that it didn't happen- my pain won't just disappear. Sorry- just venting. 

I'm curious to hear what your doctors have told you about when you can try to conceive again.


----------



## C&J

peanutbear said:


> The BDing question is good- I was wondering the same thing. I have a post-op appointment for next week and haven't had many questions answered up to now. All I have is my post-op discharge papers to go by as far as if I can do things like BD, take a bath, or when I can try to conceive again. I really want to take a bath but my discharge papers say not to do it for a couple weeks- although I don't know if it's related to my ectopic or the large cyst they drained on my other ovary.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to hear how others are doing that have gone through the same thing. I feel like some people just don't understand what I'm going through- some of my family have not even said a single word about it even though I know that they know about the situation. I can't just pretend that it didn't happen- my pain won't just disappear. Sorry- just venting.
> 
> I'm curious to hear what your doctors have told you about when you can try to conceive again.

Ive been bathing since 4 days post op, I was told that was fine. Just had to be careful not to let the wounds soak in the water (not a problem for me any way as i dont have deep baths).

I will let you know what my doc says tomorrow about ttc again, Im going to make an appointment first thing we didnt get much info at all about things. Im still getting brown discharge 15 days post op so I need to ask about that, also still have plastic type stitches sticking out of both wounds and Im not to happy with how the right side is healing , the skin is puckered and it doesnt look a clean line like the other side. 
Im just frustrated now because other than little niggly things like that I feel fine and just want to :sex: lol, but dont want to risk it whilst getting this brown discharge incase of infection.


----------



## peanutbear

I just had my post-op appointment and am kind of sad to hear that my doctor wants me to wait 3 cycles before trying to have another child. I keep going back and forth whether I want to try to concieve again this year, but I think deep in my heart I do want to get pregnant soon. My doctor did say that he generally says 3 months for every miscarriage and ectopic for reasons of healing. It seems like it is more for emotional healing. Would my next pregnancy be at any real risk if I did get pregnant after one cycle? Although it took 6 months for me to get pregnant again after my miscarriage- I feel like what's the harm in trying if it's probably going to take a while.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Peanutbear, yes I think they say this to make sure you have healed emotionally.
Obviously it's important that you have healed ohysically too after the op, however my gyno came to see me after my operation to explain I'd lost my right tube but my left was fine, he said I could try straight away if I felt up to it, probably because I'm 37 with 5 m/c's, but he said as long as I was in no pain there would be nothing to stop me, and I heard only yesterday on here of a girl that got pg the first month after her ectopic.

It's important to make sure you're ready but tbh I'm on the wrong side of crazy and the thought of getting my BFP soon is the only thing keeping me going.

Whatever you decide I hope you get your BFP soon and wish you a speedy recovery.

xxx


----------



## LeeC

C&J, just wanted to say, I also have plastic stitch protruding from left incision, I went to see nurse a couple of weeks ago who trimmed it, but it's still there. I will be asking my specialist at the hospital about this on Weds and will keep you posted xxx.


----------



## C&J

peanutbear said:


> I just had my post-op appointment and am kind of sad to hear that my doctor wants me to wait 3 cycles before trying to have another child. I keep going back and forth whether I want to try to concieve again this year, but I think deep in my heart I do want to get pregnant soon. My doctor did say that he generally says 3 months for every miscarriage and ectopic for reasons of healing. It seems like it is more for emotional healing. Would my next pregnancy be at any real risk if I did get pregnant after one cycle? Although it took 6 months for me to get pregnant again after my miscarriage- I feel like what's the harm in trying if it's probably going to take a while.

Well I went to see my doctor last monday and I asked her when we can try again and she said whenever we want :happydance::happydance: she said it was quite a dated opinion to wait 3 months. Was so happy when she said that because I just cant wait to get back to it :D Finally had some action too :winkwink::winkwink: . Wound wise still have stitches sticking out of wound but doc did say they are dissolvable and I can see that they are dissolving now. I ovulated yesterday from my good side and I have to say I didnt have any of the bad ov pains that I used to get from my right side. So I now know I should come on in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## LeeC

I am having some weird pains myself right now, not sure if it's period pain or perhaps something else. I'm sure it's probably just my period, just wish it would hurry up so I can get going again too :)


----------



## littlebumpkk

Hi ive been in and out of hospital. they think im having an ectopic pregnancy unsure waiting on friday... sack is empty blood in left tube. just inquering what symptoms and pain do you get when having an ectopic pregnancy? im starting to get constipated, very tired on and off pain like cramps with occasional stabbing pains. sometimes dizzy n nausiated.


----------



## 0reggie0

littlebumpkk said:


> Hi ive been in and out of hospital. they think im having an ectopic pregnancy unsure waiting on friday... sack is empty blood in left tube. just inquering what symptoms and pain do you get when having an ectopic pregnancy? im starting to get constipated, very tired on and off pain like cramps with occasional stabbing pains. sometimes dizzy n nausiated.

I just had surgery for an ectopic on Mar 15. At first my only symptom was some spotting. Other than that I just felt pregnant. Constipation, fatigue, cramps, nausea, and feeling light-headed are all normal pregnancy symptoms. They only discovered it was ectopic at my first u/s. They gave me a shot of methotrexate right away, but still I felt fine. Then two days after the shot I suddenly had strong cramps. I went to the hospital and turns out it had ruptured. Doc did laparoscopy surgery and I felt fine again. Then a few days later I had to go back to the ER because of severe cramping again, turns out I had internal bleeding. Now, during my recovery, I feel dizzy, nauseous, tired, sore, and I have the worst headache ever all-day, everyday. 
I hope you are not having an ectopic. It is terrible. I feel worse then I felt after my c-section. I will pray for you. God Bless!


----------



## Lkeenan2

We were surprised to hear we were pregnant. (Not expecting it!) but were sad to find out a week and a half later that I had mc. Another week and a half later I woke up with a sharp stabbing pelvic pain and light bleeding. We rushed to the ER and 3 hours later I was being rushed into surgery for an ectopic pregnancy. They removed my left Fallopian tube. I'm now a week and a half post op and I went back to work 2 days ago. Did too much too soon and now I'm incredibly sore. My advice is to take it very slow post op. This is one of the most difficult things I have ever been through and I'm in such a rush to return to normalcy that I over did it. Also have a strong support group and a therapist. Don't do it alone. My biggest fear now is trying to have a child. It'll be a while before we try for one and when that time comes, I will be incredibly nervous. I know I'm not the only one to be going through this, however, I still feel very alone. Positive thoughts and prayers for others going through this as well.


----------



## Dece12

Hi I was just wondering if the side the tube was removed is it ok to sleep on it. I'm not getting pain jus a little discomfort. As for sex how long should we wait an conceiving again?


----------



## pandi77

Dece12 said:


> Hi I was just wondering if the side the tube was removed is it ok to sleep on it. I'm not getting pain jus a little discomfort. As for sex how long should we wait an conceiving again?

Hi there...this thread is pretty old so you may not get responses from previous posters (you never know) but I can give you my experience. After my left tube was removed I was able to sleep on both sides but had to move carefully. I kept the laparoscopic wounds covered at night and aired out during the day which seemed to help. As far as ttc again I am to understand you should wait until one normal cycle has passed to allow everything to heal and regulate again. My RE said the magic window was after one normal cycle and those following 3 months for "prime" fertility.

Good luck ttc and hang in there!


----------

